# MDF radius moldings



## simonh (3 Dec 2018)

I'm wanting to make some MDF veneered cabinets with a 2"radius corner.

Does anyone know of a UK or EU supplier of rounded MDF corners as pictured in the attached image?







I tried a kerf bending approach but I wasn't happy with the result.

-Simon


----------



## Inspector (3 Dec 2018)

Glue 2 pieces of 3/4 together and shape it yourself. You can rough most of it on the table saw and finish with hand tools and sand paper.

Pete


----------



## Teejay (6 Apr 2019)

How did this work out?


----------

